# A little change in design. "The Tasmanian Devil"



## wombat (Apr 24, 2013)

I usually make, what I call a full size slingshot. The new trend these days seem to be for something smaller that fits right inside the palm of your hand.
so with that in mind.....here's a nice little "palmy" the "Tasmanian Devil"

made from a 20 degree split frame of Karri with ebony,karri and maple for the palm swell.

[attachment=23650] [attachment=23651]

[attachment=23652] [attachment=23654]


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats pretty awesome Walter. I love it. great color and finish. Do yall use them to hunt small game with or just zing hard round things at your friends? lol


----------



## wombat (Apr 25, 2013)

hahaha no zinging hard things at friends but we do have a family of possums that are learning it's not a good idea to hang around the yard, other wise they get "splat balled"!! :)


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 25, 2013)

lololol........ we have plenty of those around here too...... I like the design. again, great job. what is the finish you use on the wood? a spray poly?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2013)

Really nice- You have these down pat!! I found my slingshot was quite effective at chasing the moose out of my back yard. He did not like high speed marbles.


----------



## wombat (Apr 25, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> lololol........ we have plenty of those around here too...... I like the design. again, great job. what is the finish you use on the wood? a spray poly?



All my other ones were sprayed with an oil based poly, but that one I tried the Minwax wipe on oil based poly, and I'm actually quite happy with it.


----------

